# Tombstones with clipart



## jobiz (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay, I'm sure I'm late to the party with this idea but it suddenly occurred to me that in addition to carving out letters I could also carve out pictures from clipart. 
Here is my first attempt. I downloaded clipart of Edgar Allan Poe from the net and set him inside of a recessed oval. The carving was done with a dremel drill.

















I don't think the result was too bad.










Here's the same concept with the Frankenstein family crest.

















I'd encourage anyone to try this. It was very simple and didn't require too much artistic skill (of which I have none).


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice work.. Love my dremel tool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Poe looks fabulous!

I've done the same thing with tombstones - gives a very nice look for just a little extra effort.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the Poe stone! I like how it looks weathered and old-ish. Nice.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks great! I also really like how you got the green moss into the family crest, is it just paint or how you do it?


----------



## jobiz (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments!

As you guessed the green moss was just painted. I used on old brush with a stabbing motion (think Pycho) so I could get it into all the cracks. 
After it dried I just dry-brushed over it with the gray. 

Nice and simple.


----------

